# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > مبتدی: اسمبلی در سی شارپ

## ahmadsam

با سلام
چطور میشه در سی شارپ اسمبلی نوشت اصلا امکان داره در سی شارپ بتوان اسمبلی نوشت

----------


## Rain_Song

این قبلاً سوال من هم بود و گفته شد که ازinline assembly نمی شه در C#‎ استفاده کرد...
این topic رو هم ببین:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=37231

----------

